# Rigid Pvc Tube For Mixing



## capetocuba (10/7/14)

Been struggling to find a rigid PVC tube to draw PG/VG out of tall bottles attached to a syringe. Just been in Builders Warehouse and found this beaut in the garden sprinkler section. It's called a "MICRO NYLON RIGID RISER 500MM". It cost all of R5.00.

Next to it from the braai section is an "ALVA TURBO FLEXI GAS LIGHTER". It works basically the same as a brule torch and is much cheaper at R34.00, and works much better than the R100.00 ones

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Interesting... I like


----------



## Silver (10/7/14)

nice find @capetocuba - both the tube and the lighter device

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (10/7/14)

great, thanks! i'd meant to try a tube from a liquid soap bottle/dispenser, but i'd forgotten.

and the lighter? is for? burning in coils?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (10/7/14)

Cat said:


> great, thanks! i'd meant to try a tube from a liquid soap bottle/dispenser, but i'd forgotten.
> 
> and the lighter? is for? burning in coils?


I burns in a similar way to a brule torch. I have taken a pic. So yes it certainly can be used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

